# Retrofit Homelink to UK TTS



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Guys.

I have just accidentally take delivery of a new TTS. My partner wanted an A1 and whilst we were at Audi buying it they suggested I 'try' the new TTS, and offered me a decent price for my Mk2 there and then, so I took it...

Anyway, this being the case it came with the options on it at the time (not sure how many of these are factory fit for the TTS): Sepang blue, comfort and sound pack, advanced key, B&O Sound system, privicy glass, Storage and luggage pack, tech pack with Audi connect and the 20" rims (the only part I didn't like, but they can be changed/coated)

Anyway, point being I have electric gates at home, and whilst it isn't any bother pressing the blipper to open them, I do sometimes just leave the key in my coat on the back seat (as you don't need it with advanced key). So I searched online and cannot find anything about retrofitting it to the Mk3, and then further investigations I couldn't even see it as an option for the car here in the UK.

So, does anyone know if a) it's even available here for the TT, and b) if it is if it can be retrofitted?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

It's definitely available as a factory option on the Mk3, but there may be a delay before retrofit kits are available. It's certainly not being offered by any of the usual sources, like Hazzy Dayz, at the moment but that will likely change before too long.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Where is this on the options list? I've just been on the Audi configurator and couldn't find it for the TTS.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, I probably have jumped to a conclusion. The owners manual fully describes it and I assumed it therefore was option - apparently not! As it does exist, albeit not for UK models, it should be possible to get an after-market genuine Audi part at some time in the future I would have thought.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I can confirm that my U.S. TT Roadster has homelink buttons on it, so it does physically exist (on some models). Maybe you can figure out what the part number for it would be and get your dealer to order the parts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just like the TV it's an option that's just not offered in the UK.
Could it be done, sure, you need the wiring and all the parts.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.

As said it's not so much an issue to keep using the blipper, I just keep fumbling around for it when coming home.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do the cheapo install ..... sellotape the blipper to the dash !


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I velcro-ed mine to the inside of the door pocket, works perfectly! 8)


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ha! Yeah I like the velcro idea. I think for now I'll stick to it being in the cup holder and fishing for it.

Thanks


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

I velcro'd mine to the drivers sun visor and it works great.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did it on the mk2, on eBay you can find the unit and the new lights on the roof with the home link buttons..then you need a few cables to connect them and you're done..it's not very cheaper, about 200€ without cables, but I suggest to do the second method, also did on a mk2.
Buy the button console with the park assist(last button) and connect the remote control of your electric door!
Cheapest, fastest and clean without open half car..also you have all buttons on the car!!
I'm gonna do it this method as soon as I decide to change the battery at my remote control! Ahaha


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hallo

There is someone that have do this OEM retrofit??

Could someone post the wiring diagram/connection??

This homelink needs to be coded?

Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]



ManuTT said:


> I did it on the mk2, on eBay you can find the unit and the new lights on the roof with the home link buttons..then you need a few cables to connect them and you're done..it's not very cheaper, about 200€ without cables, but I suggest to do the second method, also did on a mk2.
> Buy the button console with the park assist(last button) and connect the remote control of your electric door!
> Cheapest, fastest and clean without open half car..also you have all buttons on the car!!
> I'm gonna do it this method as soon as I decide to change the battery at my remote control! Ahaha


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

not yet but I know how to do..
on eBay there is the central light and the antenna, then you need the wiring from audi or you can DIY, obviously a coding is required


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ciao MANUTT

what is the code of the homelink harness?

Could you share your information about the installation and coding?

Thanks in advance



ManuTT said:


> not yet but I know how to do..
> on eBay there is the central light and the antenna, then you need the wiring from audi or you can DIY, obviously a coding is required


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TTS-8S-LED- ... SwNnRYms6U

I don't know the wiring part, I need to check it as the coding part..


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

I i try to find the code of the wiring without results..
I can make it by my self but i need also the wiring diagram.
Do you have it?
And for the coding?



ManuTT said:


> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TTS-8S-LED-Illuminazione-interni-Lampada-lettura-Luci-Homelink-8V7947135B-/192102392101?fits=IT_Make%3AAudi%7CIT_Model%3ATT&hash=item2cba31e125:gGMAAOSwNnRYms6U
> 
> I don't know the wiring part, I need to check it as the coding part..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the electric schemes but I need time for the coding


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Here are the electric schemes.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Erty

i will try to do it but it's seems me not so easy.
i have to learn more about this wirings. [smiley=book2.gif]

Have you realize it?

Do you have additional informations for a good job?

Many Thanks



Erty said:


> Here are the electric schemes.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

No I didn't realize it, no more info, sorry...


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

If you whant we can study it togeter 



Erty said:


> No I didn't realize it, no more info, sorry...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

albe0876 said:


> If you whant we can study it togeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is the girl?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

:lol:



ManuTT said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > If you whant we can study it togeter
> ...


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > If you whant we can study it togeter
> ...


Jaloux !


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

albe0876 said:


> If you whant we can study it togeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'am not interesting by this retrofit but may be I could help you...


----------

